#ubuntu-java 2005-11-29
<mojave> aloha room
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-30
<c> what are the different ways to have a "and" statement in java if statements?
<happy12> hello all
<happy12> Who is online in a java chatbox
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-02
<vil> doko: good evening
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-03
<agliv5> Nabend :) wollt mal fragen ob die JRE 5.0 Update 10 Ubuntu-Tauglich ist und wie es am besten zu installieren wre?
<agliv5> Evening :) I was wondering if the JRE 5.0 Update 10 is compatiable with Ubuntu, and if so, what's the best way to update?
<vil> doko: hi
<agliv5> Greetings :) I've installed the 5.0 Update 10 and now I need to change the shortcut... can anybody help?
<agliv5> Greetings :) can anyone help me update the shortcut to the newest version JRE 5.0 Update 10 that I just installed?
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-28
<franvian_> anybody here?
<nav> hello
<nav> any idea on how 2 fetch browser cert in java
<nav> help help
<man-di> no, and this is out of the topic of this channel anyway
<nav> ok fine
<l> to connect 2 PC not in a local-network, do i need something more than the local-network-connection?
<l> #java
<l> ##java
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-29
<ChimpataMshike> hi everyone, i want to be able to read ms acess database, how can i do this?
<man-di> there was an apache project for accessing MS files from Java
<man-di> but this is out of the scope of this channel, sorry
<ChimpataMshike> no problem
<man-di> ChimpataMshike: http://poi.apache.org/
<ChimpataMshike> doesnt support mdb
<man-di> then I dont know, sorry
<ChimpataMshike> its okay, thanks anyways
<Enslaved> can any one help me with looking glass
<Enslaved> my program freezed so i know not to answer the question again but i need help installing looking glass
<elektranox> can it be, that there are some mistakes in eclipse-platform / eclipse-rcp?
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-30
<roooss> hey can anybody help me with this error? cd $JAVA_PROJECTS_HOME
<roooss> sry
<roooss>  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: mj/ProjectBuilder
<man-di> your class is not your classpath, but this is out of the scope of this channel, please visit ##java
<roooss> thanks im having trouble joing the channel
<man-di> roooss: you need to be registered on the server
<roooss> how can i do that?
<man-di> http://www.google.de/search?hl=en&q=freenode+register&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<man-di> first hit
<roooss> msg nickserv register uxb1w123
<man-di> hooray, now the world knows your password
<roooss> its ok i do have different oen
<roooss> ones
<roooss> but i agree i am a bit retarded  for that
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-01
<festor> hi
<festor> there are any for here? sorry but my english is bad
<man-di> sure
<man-di> but we cant help when you dont ask a real question
<festor> ok
<festor> I am a user of Ubuntu interested in the process of creating packages
<festor> Until now I know create packages using dh-make and debhelper
<festor> But cdbs not what I understand
<festor> And believe it is the only one capable of packaging programs java
<festor> First question
<festor> cdbs is the only for java?
<festor> Second question
<festor> If yes
<festor> 	
<festor> I would like to know if there is any quick guide for packaging with cdbs a program java
<festor> 	
<festor> Or if someone can explain to me how simple the process simpler for packaging eg this program
<festor> http://www.ted.nu/
<festor> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ted/tedv091.zip?download
<man-di> 1.) no, but the easiest
<man-di> 2) the best guides are other packages
<man-di> and I admit that cdbs docs are not really good so you sometimes need to take a look at its sources
<festor> sorry, but... Do you mean to study the file diff deb a package of a java program?
<man-di> yes
<man-di> well, not the diff but the whole package building sources
<man-di> I know this is some kind of big starter hurdle
<festor> Do you not I could write a quick demonstration of how to control the cdbs?
<festor> With for example the ted program
<festor> I learn much better with a base model
<man-di> any existing package shoudld be a good base model
<man-di> and nobody wrote a java packaginng tutorial yet
<festor> Well, :( Thanks for the information, I will see that I can do
<man-di> feel free to ask more here
<man-di> and read the debian java policy
<man-di> it contains useful information
<festor> i will try :D
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-02
<jussi01> Good evening all, I am wondering whether a program that does not build against gcj can be accepted into the ubuntu repos at all?  (I am looking at http://www.artofillusion.org/screenshots )
<jussi01> Alright, I need to head to bed. If someone knows the answer, it would be wonderful if you could email me at: jussi01 at gmail dot com . thanks
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-25
<tboxmy> lifeless!
<chris8> hey room
<chris8> can help me please?
<chris8> not sure which java package(s?) to install
<chris8> wow so helpful :/
<Eric10293> Has anyone received the error Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError when running Java bytecode from the command line with the java command?
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-26
<telaviv_> I'm having a weird issue with java applets in firefox. Every time i go to a site with an applet, it asks if i want to add it to my whitelist. Is there anyway to disable this functionality?
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-27
<Koon> Java Team meeting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Koon> Meeting now, for those interested.
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-29
<ottarw> hi guys
<ottarw> hey does anyone knows anything about java + QT blindings
<ottarw> ?
<ottarw> or java+gtk?
<Lynx-Aba> does anyone in here knows how to compile a source with gcj that have the problem "undefined reference to"  ?
<Lynx-Aba> the problem is because i'm importing someone else's package, but i don't know how to compile it well
<bdrung> can someone help me with compiling eclipse from source?
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-30
<Noir> hey guys I have a quick java question
<Noir> I need to get a program that I wrote using an IDE (Eclipse, if it matters) to run on another computer that doesn't have the IDE. How can I do it so that I just have 1 program file that I click and it runs. And, there is no API or anything like that.
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-23
<bostikforever> Hello everyone, is busayo here?
<bostikforever> I see you
<bostikforever> how you dey
<bostikforever> welcome to irc
<Anuoluwapo> this is not so bad
<bostikforever> to use private chat use command /msg the nick name
<bostikforever> e.g '/msg bolutife'
<Anuoluwapo> msg how far bolutiife
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-26
<ra> hi all
<ra> I'd like to install the latest jdk update 17 on my ubuntu 9.10, I need maven2 but in synaptic it force me to install openjdk
<ra> I prefer a packaging installation than manual (last solution)
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-27
<Archanamiya> How do I get Java working with Chromium on 8.04 (from the PPA)?
<mannyv> hi, I was wondering why the java-gcj-jre does not Depend on java-common ?
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-29
<RawChid> Hello
<RawChid> In what why I can contribute to this team?
<RawChid> I've browsed through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam
<RawChid> s/why/way
<nthykier> RawChid: A good way of helping might be to help the Debian Java Team. In the Java world Debian and Ubuntu have an excellent collaboration and a lot of the development happens on the Debian side
<RawChid> Oke, and that will mostly packaging?
<nthykier> More or less - there are some other things that can be done like bug triaging and such
<RawChid> Thnx for the info
<nthykier> RawChid: Is there anything in particular you would like to work with or use?
<RawChid> nthykier: Not really, I'm orientating on contributing to the Ubuntu Community. And I have some Java experience, so I thought I take a look here.
<nthykier> RawChid: Alright - feel free to ask questions or contact me if you are interested in anything.
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-30
<RawChid> Great :)
#ubuntu-java 2010-12-04
<starbrdtak> hello
<starbrdtak> i have a compilation issue with this code
<starbrdtak> http://pastebin.com/5jx5PKtc
<starbrdtak>  javac crawl.java -cp .
<starbrdtak> crawl.java:13: cannot find symbol
<starbrdtak> can anyone help please
#ubuntu-java 2011-11-30
<gamb> anyone has used hadoop-mongodb java plugin? thanks
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> can someone explain me about -> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 19.1-b02, mixed mode) ?
<kaushal> when i run java -version
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-01
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<lifeless> You haven't asked a question
<kaushal> yeah
<kaushal> I mean trying to understand various bit of that output ?
<kaushal> Any tutorials ?
<kaushal> java -version
<kaushal> java version "1.6.0_24"
<kaushal> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07)
<kaushal> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 19.1-b02, mixed mode)
<gamb> hi there
<gamb> anyone know how to convert this kind of String
<gamb> into String array?
<gamb> ["fish", "dog", "cat"]
#ubuntu-java 2012-11-30
<IamTrying> Hello
<IamTrying> I am using Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit
<IamTrying> OpenJDK 1.7
<IamTrying> I have very very very very very weired problem, and nobody wants to believe it.
<IamTrying> This is the code: https://gist.github.com/4174475
<IamTrying> Which works in my Fedora, ArchLinux, Solaris, FreeBSD, RTOS. But not in Ubuntu.
<IamTrying> Why?
<IamTrying> When ever i use this : private JButton top = new MyIconJButton("belgium_flag_button", "Deutsch", 133, 55);
<IamTrying> MyIconJButton is never getting pressed, clicked
<IamTrying> Is this Java issue of Ubuntu blocking something? In all other distro it works.
<IamTrying> Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-java 2013-12-01
<ayoub> hello, i have a problem with the Android SDK, it's crashes a lot, I'm using openjdk7
#ubuntu-java 2014-11-30
<wolf___> Ciao a Tutti!!!
<wolf___> Hellooooooooooo!!!
<wolf___> Hellooooooooooo!!!
#ubuntu-java 2015-11-23
<pirx> hello! this java 1.7.0_85 (IcedTea 2.6.1) that we have in 14.04. Should that take the same arguments that Sun Java does, like this eg?  -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote
<pirx> i can start my tomcat startup scripts that i used wioth Sun Java just fine
<pirx> and port 8010 is open for JMX
<pirx> but when i start jconsole, it says that the "menegement agent is not activetaed on this process"
<pirx> any suggestions?
<pirx> i want to do some monitoring ...
#ubuntu-java 2015-11-29
<sm_art> hello
